# My new Ride-on Critter from Accucraft/Maxitrak



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Many of you probably saw my posting on the new  1:5, ride-on scale Plymouth from Accucraft. It looks awesome but, like I said, no room for that thing in my garage. That doesn't mean I can't ride the rails though. I am fortunate to live near to Golden Gate Live Steamers who has tracks in 2 1/2", 3 1/2", 4 3/4", and 7 1/2". I already own some 4 3/4" stuff which, honestly is the best size for me at this time. Well, recently Maxitrak announced a new locomotive in 4 3/4 - 5" gauge called the Planet. This little battery powered "diesel" loco has more than a strong family resemblance to the Accucraft Plymouth. This is because it was built for Maxitrak, by Accucraft. It is a model of a small 2' gauge prototype. Length of this model is about two feet long, by one foot wide, so it's a little bit smaller than the Plymouth. One large 12 volt car battery fits under the hood. It is all steel construction, has 2 motors, gear drive, spring suspension, horn and electronic control. I ordered one a few months ago and I will be the first person in the U.S. to get one of these little critters. The cost is very low for a ride on loco. They are on eBay right now in fully machined and painted kit form for $1214.44. They come in maroon or green and you can add extras like lights and sound system. I will definitely report on it when it arrives. I ordered the maroon version. Here are some pictures from Maxitrak: 




























My plan is to Americanize it a bit. Those red end beams have to get painted black, fast! Should be a fun little ride. 

 Regards,


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like fun. Neat you are close to a track to run it on.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I do feel fortunate to be near that track but it is about an hours drive so I intend on building a 4 3/4" gauge garden railroad one day. I already have the track. I scored some 5" gauge track on Craigslist of all places. It's pretty simple to re-spike one rail to 4 3/4" This little critter will no doubt serve as my work locomotive when I am building the railroad.

Now I need to shop for a battery. I am thinking about a deep cycle marine gel-cel. I would like to save a little room under the hood for a different horn and maybe a sound system.

Regards,


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric that is really neat. 

If only I had the room.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 7 1/4" speeder under construction and the deep cell marine is the way to go. That thing will run all weekend on a single charge.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.. Eric, what do you figure minimum radius is for one of these puppies?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, I have often drooled over the Maxitrak website. Great price for the kit IMO! 

I have wondered why 4.75-5" gauge was not more popular in the US as it is in the UK, a lot more manageable in size and weight for the average home hobbyist?


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Garrett, I agree. The chap I spoke with at Maxitrak HQ said that in UK 7 1/4" guys are outnumbered 2 to 1 by the 5" guys. Here in the US the closest equivalent gauge, 4 3/4", is almost unheard of. Like I said for me, it's the ideal size. Besides, you need not sacrifice scale for the smaller gauge. The Planet is actually the same scale as the new Accucraft Plymouth. They are both 1:5 scale. The Planet is a 2' gauge prototype and the Plymouth is a 3' gauge model.

Gary, all you need to carve out for this baby is an 8' minimum radius. That's straight off the spec sheet. 10' might be better though. Also on the spec sheet; she weighs in at 33 pounds with no battery (you could easily double that with a battery.) Maximum speed 6mph. Maximum gradient 4%. Maximum load of 4 adults. Runs off two 80 watt motors with direct gear drive, infinitely variable electronic throttle and electromagnetic braking.


Regards,


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

She's a cutie Eric. Nice purchase.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Gives "Large Scale" a whole new meaning - and avoids the confusion over 'g-scale' !!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

That's a nice little engine! In my 1.5 scale Baldwin electric (350 pounds), I have used two DieHard deep-cycle marine batteries. The controller uses 24 volts on the upper side of the "notches", so we needed TWO batteries rather than one. They are just about bullet-proof. 

Now that's what a garden railroad should be!


----------

